# continued spotting after m/c



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Just wanted to see if anyone else had had this experience. After my m/c (at around 20 weeks- blighted ovum) I continued to have a little spotting. Just about every day. 5 weeks after the m/c I had a period. Some very heavy. BUT I've still continued spotting. Anyone else have a similar experience? I'm not concerned about anything retained- it was clear that everything came out (an intact placenta) I'm sure it's just hormones re-regulating, but it's tiresome....

Just looking for any been-there, done-that's









Oh and I had a neg pg. test by the time the period started.

-Angela


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

I can't say that I have had that experience, but for sure it's just crazy hormones . . .it really took 2 cycles for me to feel myself again after each m/c. And neither of those first 2 cycles was typical for me at all.

Hope things regulate themselves soon.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks. I'm just frustrated because I want to TTC asap and can't very well do that if I'm not ovulating







: '

sigh.

-Angela


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

Are you charting? It's possible to ovulate during spotting (forgive me, you probably already know that!). It really helped me to chart for a bit, after my first m/c.

It's so hard to be patient, isn't it?!!!! Hope things come together soon !


----------



## ~Katrinka~ (Feb 4, 2007)

First off, I'm very sorry for your loss.

I spotted for 2 weeks after my D&E. However, after giving birth to my full-term babies and my preemie, I did bleed/spot for at least 6 weeks afterwards, if not 8.

Have you tried a couple of cups of raspberry leaf tea every day? If that doesn't do the trick, I think a call to your doctor or midwife might be a good idea. I know the idea of going in for a checkup probably sounds awfully unappealing at this point. (((hugs))) and good luck.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gretasmommy* 
Are you charting? It's possible to ovulate during spotting (forgive me, you probably already know that!). It really helped me to chart for a bit, after my first m/c.

It's so hard to be patient, isn't it?!!!! Hope things come together soon !

I don't chart, I just follow CM and it has always been very reliable for me. Nothing at all like fertile CM so far.

-Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Katrinka~* 
Have you tried a couple of cups of raspberry leaf tea every day? If that doesn't do the trick, I think a call to your doctor or midwife might be a good idea. I know the idea of going in for a checkup probably sounds awfully unappealing at this point. (((hugs))) and good luck.

I have no reason or desire to consult with anyone, but thanks.

-Angela


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

Any number of things can change after any pregnancy so that previous experience almost no longer applies. Charting could help clarify w/o any other intervention.

Off the top of my head, I've heard of problems with the following causing spotting...

Thyroid. Charting temps can tell you about thyroid function to some extent.

Anemia. Adding blackstrap molasses to your diet wouldn't hurt, and could help.

Hormonal issues. RRL & vitex could help. They probably come in capsules if you don't like the tea.

I'm sure there are others.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Doubt it's thyroid, no other symptoms.

Know it's not anemia- been anemic before, know what that feels like.

Could be hormonal- might try rrl and vitex if things don't settle down in the next week or so.

Interesting to note, after dd with pp bleeding I also spotted for a long time- around 7 or 8 weeks as I recall. So perhaps this is just normal for my body.

thanks!

-Angela


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Interesting to note, after dd with pp bleeding I also spotted for a long time- around 7 or 8 weeks as I recall. So perhaps this is just normal for my body.


The Occam's Razor Detector says, Most likely.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Yeah. It better not take a year to get a cycle back though!

-Angela


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

I had a good long 4 or 5 week period after my last miscarriage (~11 weeks). It was so annoying!

I'm sorry for your loss, Angela.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Wow- yeah, totally annoying...

thanks - I just want to move past this phase, ya know?

-Angela


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Yup, it felt like the worst indignity, like totally unfair when not only did I have a miscarriage, but then I had to deal with a huge yucky mess for 5 weeks. Blech. Hopefully you'll be done in a day or two.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

My body has always been totally predictable and cooperative- this whole thing is frustrating. Though interesting, I was not upset with it's function at all in the pregnancy (blighted ovum) it just kept chugging along until I really knew otherwise and could let go.

This period was not normal for me either- a couple of sessions of REALLY heavy bleeding (not my style at all...) but I was just ready to move on.

Hopefully soon...

-Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

And DUDE, I've bought more "feminine products" in the last 3 months than in the last 10 years!

so. tired. of. bleeding.

-Angela


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

Could be hormonal- might try rrl and vitex if things don't settle down in the next week or so.

Interesting to note, after dd with pp bleeding I also spotted for a long time- around 7 or 8 weeks as I recall. So perhaps this is just normal for my body.

thanks!

-Angela[/QUOTE]

Hmmmm . . .. . I'll bet this is normal for your body. I have heard of evening primrose oil being helpful in regulating the female reproductive hormonal cycle. I was taking "women's essential" supplelment with both this and omega -3's on my midwife's advice. Now I am not taking any supplement - just can't face daily prenatals right now. My body hasn't been kind to me, why should I . . . at least, not right now.

I hope this ends soon for you!


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 









Yeah. It better not take a year to get a cycle back though!

-Angela

It took me 6 months to start ovulating after my 1st mc. Amazingly we timed things just right and I got pg when that first egg popped out.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Ugh.








What a pain. Good job catching the first one though!

Hopefully I O' soon...

thanks.

-Angela


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

I have a midwife friend who I just spoke to today about me not having ovulated yet since my m/c in March...she suggested taking dong quai for a month. I really hope it doesn't take 6 mo to ovulate


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Here's to quick ovulation all around! (maybe we need a standing ovulation... sorry, late...







)

-Angela


----------

